# Charity Track Day - Rockingham 19th March 2017



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*UPDATE TO TASTER SESSION AND PARADE LAP INFO ADDED*

Hi All,

So I'm pleased to announce I have been working closely with Rockingham to arrange a charity track day with the money being donated to the Myton Hospice. The Myton Hospice is where our dear friend and track addict Dave Howl spent his last week, the care they gave him was outstanding, and as a club I thought this would be an amazing opportunity for us to do something that Dave loved and a get together in the early stages of the year

So here is how things will work:

*Sunday 19th March at Rockingham Speedway, Mitchell Road, Corby, Northamptonshire, NN17 5AF*

*Full Track Session* - £185 to be purchased direct from Rockingham using the following link:

https://store.rockingham.co.uk/ProductD ... =170319TTO

*£20 of every full track session purchased will go to the Myton Hospices - please can you let me know if you have purchased a full track session*

*Taster Session* - £40 for 30 minute session to be purchased on the day in cash. There is now 1 taster session at 12.30pm which will run for 30 minutes. Booking on details below

*100% of every taster session purchased will go to the Myton Hospices*

*Parade Lap* - _FOC, but recommended donation of £2_ , this will be led by a member of the safety crew and commencing at 1pm. it will be on a first come first serve, everyone needs to have respect for the track and not mess about, it is a single parade lap to honor Dave's memory and for as many people to get involved as possible even if they dont want to actually go out and thrash it round the track.

For anyone who would just like to attend, then entrance is FOC. There will be several collection tins and collection buckets and all donations are extremely welcome with 100% going to the Myton Hospices.

I'm really excited about this, and I hope that we can sell every taster session, I am also talking to Rockingham about a parade lap, but this will purely be down to timing as they have already arranged a second taster session to allow for 60 cars.

I hope as many of you can join us either on track or just to be there for a great day!

This is not just open to the TTOC, I have invited the AiTP, AOC, TTF and talking to more so spread the word!

*Full Track*

*Taster Session 12.30pm*

Jenny
Phil
Lee
Richard
Mikey Ross
Ray Collins
Mark
Paul
Damien
Jeff
Vince
Corby
Krish x 2

Liam - Maybe

*Attending - Spectator*
400+ potentially

Thanks

Jess, Rockingham & The Myton Hospices

Please see below for information on the day including timings, sound checks, licence information and in car video. Please ensure that you have read and understood.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TIMINGS *

*Timings - Full Day*
07.15 Access to the garages and inner paddock
07.30 Registration opens in G35/36
07.35 Noise testing outside scrutineering bay
08.30 Driver briefing in G35/36
09.00 Familiarisation laps
09.15 Track time begins
12:30 Lunch break
13:30 Track time restarts
17:00 Track time ends

*Timings - Taster Sessions*
11.00 Access to briefing area
11:30 Registration opens
12.00 Driver briefing in G35/36
12.30 Session one, Track goes Live - 3 laps paced
12.50 Track Time Ends

Optional - Session two
12:50 Track goes Live - 3 laps paced
13.10 Track Time Ends

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION*

*Noise Testing*
All vehicles will be noise tested before being allowed on track. Maximum noise level is 98db [email protected] ¾ maximum revs (static) @ 0.5 metres, drive by is 90db @ 20 metres.

*Sign on*
All drivers, additional drivers and passengers will need to sign an indemnity form before accessing track. Indemnity forms will be available to fill out at the registration desk.

Licences
In order to drive on track, you will need to hold a current valid UK/European driving license or a current MSA/FIA National B (or higher) race licence.
We will need to see your license photo card at the registration on desk, If you do not have your licence then a call to the DVLA can be made on the day,
Note this service is not available on Sundays - Rockingham can contact the DVLA prior to the event though a service charge of £5.00 will apply 
If you cannot produce your license, you will not be permitted to drive on track.

Please note - We do not permit Jnr race licence holders on our track days.

*Briefing*
All drivers/additional drivers must attend the safety briefing held in Garage 35/36

*Fuel*
The fuel station on site will be open at the following times:
08.30-09.00
12.30-13.30

*Additional Drivers / Passengers*
You can register drivers and passengers before or on the day of the event, all drivers must attend the drivers briefing and both drivers and passengers will need to fill out an indemnity form before being permitted out on circuit.
Additional drivers can register for £25 per driver
Passengers can be registered for £10 per passenger

Passengers must be at least 16 years old.

*Garages*
If you have not reserved already, Garages are available to pre book, please contact the team on 01536 270143 (£25.00 per garage). Any remaining garages are available on a first come first served basis.

*Helmets*
Open face helmets are available to hire for £20.00 it is advised to contact us in advance to ensure we can provide you with a helmet - Please note helmets are compulsory for all drivers and passengers.

*Clothing*
Arms and legs must be covered at all times. Comfortable clothing and sensible footwear is recommended, however racing suits are not compulsory.

*ARDS Instruction*
One to one tuition from race-certified instructors is available for just £20 per session.

*Tyre Services*
Tyres services will be provided by MOT Motorsport who can also supply EBC brake products and other items. Please contact Nick on 07818 003 267 at least 48 hours before the day to discuss any specific requirements, a selection of tyres will be available on the day though advanced contact is always advisable.

*Photography*
Photography is provided by Motorsport in Focus, Photos will be available to purchase on the day from the sign on area can be purchased after the event via their website http://www.motorsportinfocus.co.uk

*In car filming*
If you wish to use a video camera you must complete an in-car camera permission form and hand it in at registration. Hand held cameras of any type are not permitted to be carried or used whilst your car is on track. Forms will be available to fill out at the registration desk.

*Catering*
There will be a catering unit in the inner paddock open from 8:30 serving a selection of hot/cold food and drink throughout the day.

*Spectators*
Spectators are welcome, however children under 16 are not permitted in the pit garages or pit lane. Children must be supervised at all times. 
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will be there as will Neil C, great idea and very fitting


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> I will be there as will Neil C, great idea and very fitting


Thanks James, are either of you going to track it?

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll be there, and i'm aiming for the full day on track!

 Crazy amount of attendees! Great to see!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll be there! can't believe I missed this, I didn't know Dave had passed, I met him and Jen at my last outing in Bedford, really nice guy, how sad


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> I'll be there, and i'm aiming for the full day on track!
> 
> Crazy amount of attendees! Great to see!


#proudaspunch

If that many people actually turn up I will be absolutely god smacked 

Just hope we can sell all of the taster sessions 

J
xx



1781cc said:


> I'll be there! can't believe I missed this, I didn't know Dave had passed, I met him and Jen at my last outing in Bedford, really nice guy, how sad


Will you be tracking it?

J
xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

My first post in three years on here and this seems as suitable a thread as any to make a comeback. I will be on track all day ( Not in a TT though ). I will get it booked in the next few weeks.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there as will Neil C, great idea and very fitting
> ...


Both of us will be in the track Jessica.

I will be the one I front of Neil.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

neilc said:


> My first post in three years on here and this seems as suitable a thread as any to make a comeback. I will be on track all day ( Not in a TT though ). I will get it booked in the next few weeks.





jamman said:


> Both of us will be in the track Jessica.
> 
> I will be the one I front of Neil.....


I love you guys, be like getting the famalam back together again 

J
xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Yep you will be but only to let me pass as I lap you again and again and again oh and again..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I did you in your RS Neil in case you forgot ;-)

I've been likened to Senna such is my prowess behind the wheel.

Be afraid very afraid ! ! !


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I did you in your RS Neil in case you forgot ;-)
> 
> I've been likened to Senna such is my prowess behind the wheel.
> 
> Be afraid very afraid ! ! !


Lol , I will be afraid if you don't fit your discs and pads soon !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Calm down kids lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

UPDATE: I'm working my nads off to get the car ready for this! The two crunch jobs that may have delayed everything, turned out to be not so bad and are sorted, so alls going well so far!

If worst comes to worst, i'll be along for the day in a spectating capacity anyway!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jess , I will just be doing the taster session now not the full track day. Think James and Damo are the same.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm on call and deseperatly trying to get someone to swap I'm Waiting for two engineers to come back from holiday Monday


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As I feared I can't get cover so I will not be able to attend.

Jess can you send me charity details so I can donate please

Sorry :-(


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

jamman said:


> As I feared I can't get cover so I will not be able to attend.
> 
> Jess can you send me charity details so I can donate please
> 
> Sorry :-(


Nightmare! Feel free to donate the use of your shining car for the day to those of us unable to pull their finger out in time! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh thats crappy  we have a Just Giving page going, so you can donate on there, or direct to the Myton Hospice.

*TASTER SESSION UPDATE*

This has been reduced down to 1, starting at 12.30pm, with the normal booking on as in the OP. The taster session will run for 30 minutes instead of 20 and can have up to 40 cars on - currently there are 14 with 1 maybe. The session is still £40 pay on day in cash.

There will also be a parade lap! This will commence at 1pm with a member of the safety crew out front

If you are unable to attend, but would still like to donate to the Myton hospice, we have a just giving page going

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/TT-Owners-Club

I'm really hoping that we can raise as much money as possible for such a worthy cause, and to support those who cared for Dave and supported Jenny during Dave's last week.

Currently over 400 people on facebook are interested in attending with over 60 saying they are attending - it really is going to be an awesome day

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just donated Jess, I'm sure you will have a wonderful day x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Just donated Jess, I'm sure you will have a wonderful day x


Thanks James, really appreciate it 

Thanks

Jess


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, what a day!

Thank you to everyone in attendance, you all made it such a good day! Thank you especially to Rockingham Speedway for being so accommodating, thank you to Calvin and Ann for being photographer and videographer extraordinaires and quickly getting from one side of the track to the other, and lastly Richard and Jenny for leading the final parade lap, certainly one for the memory books!

Pictures and video will be available soon! If you would like to purchase high res pictures please contact Ann with the ones that you would like, cost is £5 donation using the link below per image.

Once we have confirmation from the Myton Hospice on how much was raised we will announce!
If you were unable to make it, but would still like to donate, please follow the following link to the JustGiving page, all donations welcome not matter how big or small, it truly is a fantastic cause!

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/TT-Owners-Club

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Well organised day Jess and a fitting tribute to Dave! 8)

Have donated on the JustGiving page as my change was in my other trousers yesterday! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> Well organised day Jess and a fitting tribute to Dave! 8)
> 
> Have donated on the JustGiving page as my change was in my other trousers yesterday! :roll:


Thats cool, thank you for the donation 

I've contacted bedford to organise something similar. I'll post the details

Good to finally meet you

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Well organised day Jess and a fitting tribute to Dave! 8)
> ...


Sounds Good to me, when are you thinking for Bedford?

Likewise, i should do a bit more of that socialising stuff! :lol:


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Some of the Images I took of the day!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great pics 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just as an update for anyone who would like to know.

Across the Just Giving Page and the days fundraising activities we have now raised a staggering £1,102.62!!!!

Thank you so much for everyone's support so far, whilst the just giving page is at a target of £1,000 we would like to achieve £2,000 including the day at Rockingham, all donations welcome not matter how big or small, it truly is a fantastic cause!

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/TT-Owners-Club

J
xx


----------

